

Comfort Food Myth: Ice Cream May Not Boost Your Mood - givan
http://www.livescience.com/45880-comfort-food-myth.html

======
Synaesthesia
Sugar will generally boost my mood for a short time, then depress it
significantly as the sugar high wears off.

